# Are you still happy with...? PART 2: Your River Mouths



## SummerHime (Sep 26, 2020)

Since a lot of people have been living on their island for six months, I'm making a series of polls to see how many are still satisfied with their island! I will be covering things that cannot be changed unless you reset the game. Here is a short analysis of the results so far:



Spoiler: PART 1 - Airport color



Link to this poll
Blue seems to be the most popular airport color, with red being the least. An overwhelming majority of voters consider themselves satisfied with their airport color. Overall, people with yellow airports  are more likely to want to change their color than those who have another color. Let's hope Tom Nook eventually gives us other options, like pink, purple or brown!



*Next up is the river mouths*!

What are river mouths? They are the two spots where your original river meets the ocean, and there are three different possibilities. While you will always have a river mouth at the south of your island, the other one can be either east, west or south. Unfortunately, while the river itself can be terraformed, the river mouths can never be changed.

Are you happy with where your river mouths are? Was it a consideration for you when you started the game? And more importantly, do they hinder your island design? Have you created a river that flows to them, or have you blocked them off completely?

EDIT: Check out this page showing all river possibilities!






For my part, I did not want a double south river, because I thought it wouldn't give me enough space to decorate on the sides. Therefore, I was very happy with my east river mouth. However, when I ended up deciding what I wanted to do with my island, I started regretting my choice! I almost resetted one month into the game because I felt like I could not achieve what I wanted with this layout. I tried to block it off by terraforming around it, but I didn't like how it looked. Eventually, I got the idea to use my east river mouth to create a moat around my castle, which looks amazing! I'm happy I stuck with my river in the end.

What about you?​


----------



## Jaco (Sep 26, 2020)

South and West. Have never really thought much about the river mouth placement so I figure that I'm pretty happy with the spacing!


----------



## John Wick (Sep 26, 2020)

South and East, and I wouldn't change. ^_^

Edit. I'm an idiot. I had west instead of east. >..<


----------



## Uffe (Sep 26, 2020)

I tell myself that next time I'll be a little more observant of what to choose, and then I don't. I have a double south. It's not the worst thing, but I kind of wish I had chosen south and east or west. But it's too late, so it's whatever.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 26, 2020)

Double south. So far I’m finding my map layout very convenient, so I’m still happy 

Probably would have been happier with south east or south west, but at this point I’m ok with my map.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Got south and west on Arctin; wouldn’t change. It’s a nice setup.

Evwirt has a double south and while I’m cool with it a little bit inside of me wonders if I should’ve went on to get a configuration that would put the pier in with the mainland (if that’s even possible).


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 26, 2020)

Uffe said:


> I tell myself that next time I'll be a little more observant of what to choose, and then I don't. I have a double south. It's not the worth thing, but I kind of wish I had chosen south and east or west. But it's too late, so it's whatever.


It's a good thing you're able to go along with what you've got! I feel like I go overboard with the resetting and I end up always asking myself if I could have done better. Also, it's kind of hard to tell when you start the game and have no idea what you're going to do with your island.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 26, 2020)

I have double south river mouths, and I'm happy with them. I definitely wouldn't change them.


----------



## Uffe (Sep 26, 2020)

SummerHime said:


> It's a good thing you're able to go along with what you've got! I feel like I go overboard with the resetting and I end up always asking myself if I could have done better. Also, it's kind of hard to tell when you start the game and have no idea what you're going to do with your island.


At the time I had forgotten about terraforming. I knew it was in the game, but because I hadn't any access to that option yet, I began the game as if it was another Animal Crossing game. It's just that with the double south, I'm wondering if I should bother connecting the two together, or if I should just keep them their own separate thing. Being this far in the game, I'd most likely regret restarting, because I don't like the thought of having to reobtain everything I once had. If it was March again, I'd probably start over just to get a different river mouth.


----------



## tajikey (Sep 26, 2020)

Double south river exits was my only map requirement. I got the worst of the rest (blue airport, pears, cosmos), but I needed my symmetry.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 26, 2020)

I really enjoy where my river mouths are placed! It’s actually one of the things I considered when picking a map in the beginning. I kept resetting to find a good placement them. C:


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 26, 2020)

I had the double south and didn't like how narrow it made the sides of the island.

I'd rather have either south/west or south/east. I didn't understand terraforming or the limitations of the game like not being able to expand land on the beaches.  

So I knocked out my left river and pushed my right river closer to the beach to utilize the land better. I'm happier but I wish we were given a bigger range of maps than four in order to have more variety.

Because unfortunately my map options were four south river mouths. It just seems counterintuitive that the player needs to reset to get more options when the game should give the player options upfront.


----------



## xara (Sep 26, 2020)

mine is south and west and i wouldn’t change it! i don’t really care about the river mouths and so this placement is perfectly fine by me


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

Judging by screenshots of base maps, it looks like it is impossible to have a pier on the same side as your starting area. That’s alright but I would’ve preferred to have my pier on the civilized side of Evwirt...I guess in any case it would be taken over by the spider crabs


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 26, 2020)

South and West. For the most part, I'm happy with it. I just wish the island was one acre wider so I could make use of my West river mouth a bit better.


----------



## Tentacles (Sep 26, 2020)

I've had south and east rivers on both of the islands I've picked but I've always been super curious about double south rivers. I think they look nice and symmetrical.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 26, 2020)

I have South and East river mouths! at first, the location was bothersome because I wasn't sure how to decorate/align things with the rivers in the way, but eventually figured it out :') I'm quite happy with how those areas turned out


----------



## rezberri (Sep 26, 2020)

man no wonder it seemed south & east river mouths were always so hard to get lol there's way less of them!! i wonder if u were to overlap all the maps of one category together if there'd be any variance in where the river mouths are? bc it seems that just the shape of the river and placement of the town hall & stuff is different. 

i went with south & east river mouths and i dont think i could go with anything else lol all my layouts are dependent on the location of the river mouths. id never go for south & south river mouths bc every time ive seen it mentioned it's always with something about space issues and i like maximizing my space so that'd be hard for me. south & west would be nice to try out but its just so hard to envision a plan for it, like its like trying to write with my non-dominant hand.

i agree with Pyoopi's statement that having only 4 maps available is counterintuitive. the devs had to have known that we'd reset religiously for maps based off of all the upgrades we've gotten from acnl (example: u can pick where villagers plot). bc if ur resetting for a specific map, with a specific fruit, and a specific airport color u have a 1/560 chance to get what u want. 

i would like to say thank u OP for posting those maps tho   i havent seen an infographic like that and it'll definitely help my odds when i map reset.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 26, 2020)

I have double south mouths. At first I was a little annoyed, but now I am completely okay with it since it worked out for me in the end.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 26, 2020)

I actually didn't know that you can end up with different combinations of river mouths.

Just like the first thread you posted, I don't care about it too much. So, I don't know about being happy or not.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 26, 2020)

I have a south and an east river mouth.  I‘ve never really paid much attention to the placement of them to be honest.  I did terraform my east river mouth to essentially block it off, but created a neat little nature area with cliffs in the process.


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 26, 2020)

I've got south and east! my only thought going into the map was that I absolutely didn't want double south exits because I thought it'd block off my island too much, so I'm still happy with what I've got! I maybe wish my east exit was a bit lower down because its current placement leaves a quite small bit of land at the top right corner of my island but overall I'm still happy!


----------



## moonlights (Sep 26, 2020)

double south and i wouldn't change. i had a previous town with a south and west and ended up disliking it and found myself drawn to the way double south maps looked. i'm very happy with it!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 26, 2020)

I have a south and west river mouth and I like it. I have little secluded villages near each river mouth and they are my favourite areas of my island. I don’t think I could have achieved this with a double south river, which I had initially planned for until actual launch day when I changed my mind last minute.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (Sep 26, 2020)

I really like this poll series!

I have West and South, and am still fine with it.. though I gave struggled with terraforming.. though I would have the same problems with other river mouths. I just make do with what I have :')


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm used to my double south now, but will actually have to figure out gthe best one for my second island


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 26, 2020)

South and West.
All I knew was that I didn’t want double south as I wanted to go for something more natural, and a symmetrical river flow wasn’t that for me.


----------



## Fraggle (Sep 26, 2020)

Double south here. Never had a problem with it but I think I would have been happy with whatever I got!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 26, 2020)

Double-south. I wouldn't change them. I'm happy with them. There was a brief time where I felt limited in designing my island, due to the thinner strips of land along the west and east beaches. However, I enjoy dealing with the challenge a design limitation, and since then, I've dealt with those areas of land effectively, I think. Being able to terraform gives us a huge edge already, in my opinion.  

Again, this was partly due to me not being aware of the different options for river mouth placement when I started the game.


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 26, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Double south river exits was my only map requirement. I got the worst of the rest (blue airport, pears, cosmos), but I needed my symmetry.


Symmetry <3 That's what made me reconsider my initial choice of an eastern river mouth. I love island that look symmetrical!



Dracule said:


> I really enjoy where my river mouths are placed! It’s actually one of the things I considered when picking a map in the beginning. I kept resetting to find a good placement them. C:


It's a good thing we actually get map choices! I don't remember having them in older titles like Population Growing and Wild World, and thought they were a great way to save time,



Pyoopi said:


> Because unfortunately my map options were four south river mouths. It just seems counterintuitive that the player needs to reset to get more options when the game should give the player options upfront.


This is also true! I love the random element, but it is very time consumming! More options would be nice, or at least give us the options before asking for all the character details.




Your Local Wild Child said:


> Judging by screenshots of base maps, it looks like it is impossible to have a pier on the same side as your starting area. That’s alright but I would’ve preferred to have my pier on the civilized side of Evwirt...I guess in any case it would be taken over by the spider crabs


 Ooh, spider crabs! I bet they sneak around your beach when you aren't looking!



Khaelis said:


> South and West. For the most part, I'm happy with it. I just wish the island was one acre wider so I could make use of my West river mouth a bit better.


I know what you mean! I wish my island was 10 acres wider sometimes... I'll take all the space I can get!



rezberri said:


> man no wonder it seemed south & east river mouths were always so hard to get lol there's way less of them!! i wonder if u were to overlap all the maps of one category together if there'd be any variance in where the river mouths are? bc it seems that just the shape of the river and placement of the town hall & stuff is different.
> 
> i would like to say thank u OP for posting those maps tho   i havent seen an infographic like that and it'll definitely help my odds when i map reset.


You're welcome! You might want to check this out! It's an even more detailed analysis of all possible rivers. Hope this helps if you decide to reset!




Manon_Despoina said:


> I really like this poll series!
> 
> I have West and South, and am still fine with it.. though I gave struggled with terraforming.. though I would have the same problems with other river mouths. I just make do with what I have :')


Thank you so much! I love getting other people's point of view. Terraforming is hard, especially when you have so many limitations to work around.



TheSillyPuppy said:


> Double-south. I wouldn't change them. I'm happy with them. There was a brief time where I felt limited in designing my island, due to the thinner strips of land along the west and east beaches. However, I enjoy dealing with the challenge a design limitation, and since then, I've dealt with those areas of land effectively, I think. Being able to terraform gives us a huge edge already, in my opinion.


I know what you mean! Terraforming was such a big step in the right direction. I also enjoy having _some_ limitations, I think there's always a way to work around them, though sometimes it's hard to find!


----------



## Imbri (Sep 26, 2020)

I have the two south mouths and I'm happy with them. They frame my "main street" and "business section" nicely and give natural separation from the residential areas of my island.


----------



## Mick (Sep 26, 2020)

Double south! It was hard to work with at first, but we have terraforming, so I changed it around a little and now it doesn't bother me at all anymore.

I think that goes for all the layouts, really, we have so many options for changing it to personal preference that it doesn't matter all that much and I'm pretty sure I could be happy with any of the river layouts.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 26, 2020)

I have double south, if I could change it I would. I kinda just dealt with mine and I don't want to reset. It's an interesting challenge for sure that it's probably going to keep me working on my island until I find a solution to deal with the other river end.

I would rather move my plaza though


----------



## kemdi (Sep 26, 2020)

Are the OP map sets complete? My south hemisphere town started with a map that isn't in the OP. Its totally fine if they're not all the map presets, I was just wondering. But anyway, for my main town it's west and south, and no I wouldn't change it. I love watching the sunsets from where the river meets the sea.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 26, 2020)

I have south and west and honestly I'm really happy with them.
Even without too much fiddling with my river shapes they divide the map very nicely.

If I had a second island I would be interested in seeing what you could do with double south. I know a lot of people express regret over having double south, but I feel it has potential. Of course I can't say for sure since I've never had it.​


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 26, 2020)

eh mines ok


----------



## airpeaches (Sep 26, 2020)

Ever since I saw double south river mouths in the map options before the game came out, I knew it was what I wanted! I'm still very happy with my choice.  I love the way it divides up my town, especially because I like having rivers and water features winding throughout! It keeps my main area with my town hall and shopping center feeling like the "center of town" (which I don't think I would've achieved as nicely without double south river mouths) while having my villager housing, character housing, museum, and decorated areas feeling quite secluded.


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 26, 2020)

Just like the first poll I didn’t know resetting was a thing when I first got the game, but I wouldn’t have reset regardless. I’m kinda going with the flow of what I was given and it’s working so far. I have the double south river and like another poster here, I used the inside of the river enclosure to frame my residential and shopping district. I do currently have some villagers in there as well, but might end up moving them to another area of my island. I could always close up one side of my river mouths if I feel the space is limited, but for now I’m happy and I wouldn’t have reset regardless. I like the random aspect of what I was given, makes it more of a _it was meant to be _rather than a _I chose this_ feeling.


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 26, 2020)

South and West! And with the exception of two squares of land behind my house (terraforming was easier than moving the entire house forward a square), I didn't have to do any other landscaping at all to make them work, so I'm very, very happy with them.


----------



## Lanstar (Sep 26, 2020)

I went in not knowing the river mouths were permanent - and I ended up with double south. At first, it was annoying, as it cut off my sandy beaches into small chunks that made them hard to decorate. It still is hard to do so, but the trade off is the huge terraforming freedom: the mouths are out of the way of three other edges, so I can craft rivers and cliffs in a throwback style without the mouths sticking out like a sore thumb. In the end, I took advantage of such powers, and now I enjoy my double south layout.

Makes me wish I could move a mouth to facing the _north _side of the island - That would would be perfect.


----------



## Aurita (Sep 26, 2020)

I have south & east river mouths! Im generally happy with mine but I honestly didn’t care too much about river mouth placement since I figured I could make any work. South/south would’ve been a bit harder for me since it sort of creates an island and I wasn’t sure what I’d place there 

The only thing that bugs me about my rivers is that I have a waterfall going from the top middle down to basically middle of my map (it’s been there since the beginning) and it splits my island into thirds essentially and I’m considering maybe moving that waterfall or removing it.


----------



## 6iixx (Sep 26, 2020)

i, really, _really_ wish that i hadn't jumped on the AC wagon so soon, and had done my research a little bit about it.  i usually do before starting a new game, but i was just _so excited_ that i didn't even fathom the airport colour, or the way the map was laid out. until i saw a video the other day highlighting the differences and what to keep in mind when first choosing an island.  i'm not really upset about it, though - something you learn to get on with.


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 26, 2020)

My island's river mouths are south and west. I like it, don't think I'd change it.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 26, 2020)

I have south and east river mouths. I'm pretty happy with them, so I don't think I'd change them~


----------



## Dracule (Sep 26, 2020)

SummerHime said:


> It's a good thing we actually get map choices! I don't remember having them in older titles like Population Growing and Wild World, and thought they were a great way to save time.


That’s interesting! I came back on when ACNL Amiibo was released and was able to choose my maps, so I’ve never experienced that (I mean, I played the GameCube version, but I don’t remember if we got to choose our maps, haha.)


----------



## Livia (Sep 26, 2020)

kemdi said:


> Are the OP map sets complete? My south hemisphere town started with a map that isn't in the OP. Its totally fine if they're not all the map presets, I was just wondering. But anyway, for my main town it's west and south, and no I wouldn't change it. I love watching the sunsets from where the river meets the sea.



I don't think so because my map isn't on there either. I have west and south too. I didn't pay attention to the river exits when I chose my map. I picked mine because of the heart pond.


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 26, 2020)

Mine are South & East. Happy with them for the most part, although I'm thinking of only having the East river branch out into my island. More room for other things that way


----------



## Elin (Sep 26, 2020)

My island's river exits are South and West, and I'm still happy with them! I don't think I'd change them. While I haven't done a ton of terraforming thus far, I like the look of them and have been able to work with them easily enough.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 26, 2020)

I liked south and west layouts back before the game was released, and I still like them best now.


----------



## th8827 (Sep 26, 2020)

I have South and East, and I am still happy with it.


----------



## Hanami (Sep 26, 2020)

I have south and east, and I'm still happy with it. 
I wanted a specific map that had the S/E river mouths. I would've been fine with the S/W too. All I knew was that I didn't want the double south because I couldn't see myself working with narrow strips of land on each side for my vision/ideas.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Sep 26, 2020)

I have double south, and voted that I’d switch to south west however it looks like that makes your dock on the east no matter what? Didn’t look to close. And that would factor in so I guess probably I’m as happy as I could be.

I picked it because I liked how symmetrical everything was and I had this grand plan. And now my island is slightly... less symmetrical lol. But I’ve made it all work so they are what they are.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Sep 27, 2020)

I have double south and I wouldn't change it, I'm very content with my island


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 27, 2020)

My sister loves how her is, so there isn't any problems here.


----------



## SummerHime (Sep 27, 2020)

kemdi said:


> Are the OP map sets complete? My south hemisphere town started with a map that isn't in the OP. Its totally fine if they're not all the map presets, I was just wondering. But anyway, for my main town it's west and south, and no I wouldn't change it. I love watching the sunsets from where the river meets the sea.


Actually they're just examples, but you can see the full possibilities here. I love watching sunsets too!



Sheep Villager said:


> I have south and west and honestly I'm really happy with them.
> Even without too much fiddling with my river shapes they divide the map very nicely.
> 
> If I had a second island I would be interested in seeing what you could do with double south. I know a lot of people express regret over having double south, but I feel it has potential. Of course I can't say for sure since I've never had it.​


I would love to get something different too if I ever get a second island!



Lanstar said:


> I went in not knowing the river mouths were permanent - and I ended up with double south. At first, it was annoying, as it cut off my sandy beaches into small chunks that made them hard to decorate. It still is hard to do so, but the trade off is the huge terraforming freedom: the mouths are out of the way of three other edges, so I can craft rivers and cliffs in a throwback style without the mouths sticking out like a sore thumb. In the end, I took advantage of such powers, and now I enjoy my double south layout.
> 
> Makes me wish I could move a mouth to facing the _north _side of the island - That would would be perfect.


I love this idea! It would split the island perfectly!



Mr_Persona said:


> My sister loves how her is, so there isn't any problems here.


How sweet!


----------



## Mezzanine (Sep 27, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Mairen (Sep 27, 2020)

I have south and west river mouths and would never change that. It was a feature I specifically reset for, so all is good here!


----------



## Fye (Sep 27, 2020)

I have south and east river mouths and was prioritizing having the two mouths on different sides (so anything but south + south) and a plaza near the airport, so south + west would have been fine too. The river has gone through a bunch of terraforming since then and is no longer connected, so now I have two little rivers that end in ponds. So just like last time, I'm happy with my choice and the results


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 27, 2020)

Wow I didn't know south and east was so common?? Honestly I wouldn't change it as I like my island the way it is. Double south could be pretty cool though if I ever made a second island!


----------



## nammie (Sep 27, 2020)

I have south and west! I'm still pretty happy with it, though sometimes I wish the location of the... area jutting out was different...


----------



## Xane_MM (Sep 28, 2020)

South and west on my island, and I like them. Neither one forced my rivers to get in the way of the things I wanted to build, like the X-shaped river surrounding my house and the forest at the middle of the island.


----------



## Sefyre (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm south and west and I love my layout.

Then again, I also placed my house on the west corner right next to the river mouth (back of house faces the river mouth and part of the river) and I get the bonus of more privacy (one of the corners of my island), a beautiful view, an easy place to fish, and another corner of my island just a hop away out back...

Edit: Since people are also talking about terraforming, I'll share my thoughts on that as well.

For the most part, I started out with a map with relatively straight rivers where, to me, it mattered. Once I unlocked terraforming, straightening out my rivers wasn't too bad.

The westbound river more or less runs between my main island and the second and third level cliffs. It also makes a bit of a U shape along the way which I turned into an outdoor exercise area surrounded by trees.

The southbound river sections off my main island with Resident Services from the rest of the island that also has cliffs.

I've conveniently used the southbound river as the dividing point between the more "developed" part of the island and the "wilder" part. Essentially, you naturally get the eastern cliffs which are separate from the southern cliffs, the best fishing spots (the pier is on that side), a great view, and a lot more privacy away from the residents.

Eventually, I set aside my eastern cliffs for my second account so that I could have an area to play with outside of my main island and it works a treat.


----------



## Splinter (Sep 28, 2020)

I have south/east and wouldn't change them, though I did struggle with them for a while when I first started terraforming.


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 28, 2020)

I have double south and I like it. I cut one of my rivers down almost completely after the second cliff, and really only have one full river now.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 28, 2020)

Neutral?

I haven't thought about this _too _deeply as I've always just worked with my south and east river mouths. If I could, I would adjust them to be south-south so I'm able to create a mini island or small port city, boardwalk, or little beach town near the center.


----------



## SirOctopie (Sep 28, 2020)

I have south and west mouths. When I first unlocked the terraforming and designing my island, I thought I had made a terrible mistake and even considered resetting because the mouths weren't working with my ideas. I changed my plans three or four times before settling on something that would work pretty well. I based my island on canal towns, with the mouths acting as a starting point and ending point for the rivers. I really love how it turned out. ❤


----------



## Dio (Sep 28, 2020)

My river mouths are located on the southern and western parts of my island. I'm glad that they're set that way for me cause If I had both river mouth both on the south side I think that it would be too "symmetrical" for me; I like a bit of unevenness when designing my town. If I had both rivers on the south side I'm pretty sure I would've tried to make them line up more evenly and if my town ended up looking too organized i'd probably hate it and want to reset XD


----------



## -Lumi- (Sep 28, 2020)

I have a south & west river mouth combination! I don't think I would change it. I like the way my island is laid out for the most part and I've never really felt like my island would be better if I could change the river placement.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 29, 2020)

I have south and west river mouths and wouldn't change them.  I also don't reset so I got them randomly but I'm happy with both.


----------



## Fye (Sep 29, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> The river has gone through a bunch of terraforming since then and is no longer connected, so now I have two little rivers that end in ponds.


just wanna update this - after writing this post I kind of wanted to make my rivers connect somehow so I did some terraforming and moved a villager house and now there's a tiny 1 square wide stream connecting the two


----------



## xTech (Sep 29, 2020)

My river mouths are located to the the south and east on my island. While I didn't ever re roll at the start, I would've preferred to have both my river mouths to the south, so that I can have a sort of main peninsula, with 3 bridges branching off into the deeper depths of my island. While I have used terraforming to move my rivers about before, right now my rivers aren't actually connected to each other and kind of just end pretty abruptly, since I find it kind of hard to connect the two when they're so far apart from each other. I am thinking of restarting my island though since i'm kind of stuck with my current one, and if I do, this is definitely something i'd reset for until I get a good double south river layout (unlike most other aspects of the game which don't tend to bother me too much, like native fruit and flowers).


----------



## zumhaus (Sep 29, 2020)

When starting out in March, my top priority was my fruit and the RNG had it out for me that night to roll everything but.
I didn't know a thing about the river mouths, so I just went with an island that had 'a lot' of cliff area and a decent area to place my tent.
(what a mistake that was. My front yard is the fly-over, RIP. I've made it...kind of...work, though it's a very boring fly-over)
Yes, I know I can move my house/terraform, but I like the idea of keeping the island's layout mostly vanilla and keeping my house where it all began. Same with my permanent starter uchi; she's the only villager who actually got to place her own plot! 
That island is south/west and I'm perfectly happy with it!

My secondary island was founded with a very specific terraforming plan in mind, which only worked out with another south/west. Apparantly I'm a fool for south/west!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 1, 2020)

south+east for me

the placement doesn't mean much to me, given I utterly destroyed my rivers, and my current setup doesn't even flow out into the ocean


----------



## Kattea (Oct 3, 2020)

I have double south. The narrow strips on the sides are hard to work with, so I may change up my river shape in the future.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 3, 2020)

I think mine are south and east. I’m indifferent about it. I was more concerned about who my starting two villagers were.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Oct 4, 2020)

South and west for me. I never notice my river mouths and never notice them in other towns either - so I'm happy no matter what I have. I terraformed my town around a lot of the original features anyways, so I never got to a point where I wanted to change it.


----------



## Maerle (Oct 22, 2020)

I have a south and west river mouth, but if I could I’d probably change to double south. I like how there are big stretches of beach on both sides. I now terraformed my river on my island all the way around Town Hall, so it kind of looks that my river is double south, but it’s really not. Still exits to the ocean on the west as well ;-)


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Oct 22, 2020)

My island has double south and I'm wouldn't change it at all, as I was looking specific for an island with this kind of river mouths to create the layout I was planning to make. Still works perfectly for me the way it is.


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 19, 2021)

considering i reset until i got my preferred island with south + east river mouths, then yes i'm happy with them! i kinda wish i had double south because i've heard that's a little more challenging to terraform with


----------



## heaven. (Mar 20, 2021)

i have south & east and i'm happy with it! my old island had double south which was the main reason i decided to reset.


----------



## maria110 (Mar 20, 2021)

tajikey said:


> Double south river exits was my only map requirement. I got the worst of the rest (blue airport, pears, cosmos), but I needed my symmetry.



I love pears and cosmos and blue airports so I'm glad the game has something for me.    The only fruit I dislike is oranges since they are more tropical and I like deciduous forests.

As for my maps, I've reset so many times that I've had something like 8 islands.  I think my major problem with the rivers is that you can't change the river mouths.  It's a bummer to have to do a complete reset if you find you aren't happy with the river mouths.  All the placements are good and fun to design around.  I tend to like to have my design and placement of buildings be inspired by the natural map rather than doing a lot of terraforming and it's fun to try different maps and see how nice the different maps look when they are developed.  

I'm not explaining it very well but I guess to be more brief, you don't always know the potential of the map until you have it pretty well developed.  It can be an interesting revelation.


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 20, 2021)

I have a double south layout and love it, especially my two waterfalls. One is multi-layered, flowing down both sets of cliffs. The other is forward-facing and close to Julian's house. When I restarted my island I deliberately chose the same layout as the first one. I wouldn't change it.

I actually have the same layout as the middle bottom picture in the double south maps (first post of this thread), except for the peninsula and such.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Mar 21, 2021)

I like my river exits (South and West) but ideally, I would want a map with South and East exits. However I spent over 60 hours resetting my islands for other aspects and I was satisficed with what I ended up with (large circular jutting out area, specific types of black rocks, blue airport, RS in a more central location, etc).


----------



## JemAC (Mar 21, 2021)

I have south and east river mouths and I’m happy with them. Currently I still have one river running between the two (rather then separate rivers that end elsewhere on the island) but I’ve changed it from its original shape to more of a straight lined river that runs along the south of the island and up to the east move. This works out well for me as it gives quite a lot of river to easily fish in while also not getting in the way of decorating my island but if I wanted to a change the river mouths are far enough apart from one another to creat two separate rivers.

I wouldn’t have minded a south/west river but my main aim was avoiding the double south maps. I’ve seen lots of really lovely islands since the game came out where the double south mouths have been utilised really well but for me they seem the most difficult to work with.


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

i’ve got south and west river mouths and even though my west river mouth made building a bridge in that area a bit difficult, i’m still happy with them.


----------



## Curlyhead (Mar 29, 2021)

...


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 29, 2021)

I have south and east for my river mouths, when I picked my island I'd done my research into what you can and can't change, so I chose my island based on the river mouths, peninsula, Resident Services and secret beach. On my second island I have double south river mouths, I was a little more picky with my 2nd island's map though :'D


----------



## VelveteenCat (Mar 29, 2021)

I have south and east and for some reason I didn't even know that there were other options. I think I found a way to work with my rivers, though if I could choose, I'd probably pick one of the other two options. With south and west, I feel like there is a little less ristriction due to the Resident Services not being in the way and with south and south I could choose how long I want my river to be and how much space I'd be willing to give it. When I picked my map, I actually chose it based on how the river seemed to part the island into two, but that was only due to its arms which I have long removed. I think that I would probably pick south-south, but like I said, south-west could be nice, too.


----------



## Moonlight. (Mar 29, 2021)

i have south and west and i really wish i had double south instead. love the idea of terraforming a super symmetrical river.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 29, 2021)

I do kinda wish I could completely close off my river mouths over having that awkward gap, but that's just a minor game problem and not a map problem


----------



## EerieCreatures (Mar 30, 2021)

I have the south and east river mouths, and I'm actually pretty happy with them! Sometimes I think if I had the chance I might change them, but, I still like what I've been able to do with them honestly. ^^ I like my east one a lot more now, because of how I got it to work with the area I made for Sly, it looks really nice!


----------



## shiniki (Mar 30, 2021)

Double south, and I'm happy with it. It wasn't a factor for me, I just wanted peaches as my native fruit.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Apr 11, 2021)

I have south and west and I'm satisfied but I feel like I could make any of them work, honestly.


----------



## Felix Felicis (Apr 11, 2021)

South east or west are pretty the same, right? For me, it doesn't matter if it's one of them! Actually, my island is east/south and I'm pretty happy with it, I think it's the easier way to terraform. I've never done it till now...

Wanted double south at first but I don't know... for your guys, is this place difficult? Is the place between river mouth and sand difficult to fill in? Can you place things or are you out of space? It's my first worry, and it's for that I choose a more popular way!


----------

